
Drug prices to soar nearly 50% over next few years - ourmandave
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/dont-expect-prescription-drug-spending-to-fall/
======
cogentleman
Genuinely don't understand how the medical systems in place throughout Europe
are also socialized but so much more stable than ours. Is their quality of
care lower? Fewer patient needs being met? Relative spending higher? It looks
like Americans are moving towards socializing medicine more and more yet the
further we move towards it, it seems like efficiency is only getting worse.

